# What are you watching?



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

In the spirit of the "What Are You Doing?" and "What Are You Drinking?" threads, this is a thread to discuss what you are watching (T.V, documentaries, movies, youtube channels, etc.)

Currently, there are only three scripted television series that I am following: Game Of Thrones on HBO, Veep on HBO (although I haven't watched the current season premier yet,) and Vikings on History Channel. I reccommend them all, they are each good to outstanding. Vikings, I should say, I find a bit weak on the story, but it is still enjoyable and features some very nice scenery. GoT is simply the best acted show on television, IMO. And Veep has Julia Louis Dreyfuss, whom I love.

My wife is an avid watcher of Project Runway (mainly because she makes some of her own clothes and looks for inspiration) so I end up watching it to appear interested in what she is interested in. I do not enjoy the show, however, and don't reccomend it.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Old movies...New series like Bones, Walking Dead and such...


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Flamme said:


> Walking Dead and such...


I used to watch Walking Dead, but for some reason I stopped watching the season that just concluded. I think I am about 8 episodes behind. I have them on the DVR, so I will most likely get to them at some point.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I am watching Game of Thrones, Parks & Recreation, How I met Your Mother, and The Simpsons. Anything else I watch is sporadic. Oh, and recently I finally saw "The Hunger Games".


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Channel surfing.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Last night I watched Louis C.K's most recent HBO stand up special.

Pretty funny. Lagged a bit in the middle, but I laughed out loud several times.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm a movie person and never been into TV shows, but recently I've been watching _Ni Hao Kai Lan_ and _Geordie Shore_. So, it's either completely naive and innocent or completely filthy (but never violent); that's the way it's got to be. I appreciate these shows for their honesty and purity of approach.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Just watched the first two parts of National Geographic Channel's six part series on the '80s. The first part was very good, the second Not quite as much. Good enough for me to watch the remaining installments.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

MLB, then PGAT, then LPGA, then NHL. :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't watch TV anymore.  I don't have a tv here at dorm, but even when I go home, I just watch what my parents watch, and only sometimes. I only watch TV for movies mostly nowadays. But I watch Downton Abbey when it's in Season, and some Masterpiece Theatre (Mysteries) in the summer.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't watch much TV these days. 
But I absolutely love surfing youtube for old and obscure movies. 
Black and white British movies from 1940-1960 seem to have a certain magic about them.
If you have a spare hour and a half check this one out, it's a good example with the lovely Diana Dors and some very good acting.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

EricABQ said:


> I used to watch Walking Dead, but for some reason I stopped watching the season that just concluded. I think I am about 8 episodes behind. I have them on the DVR, so I will most likely get to them at some point.


I also avoided them when they were on the peak of popularity, i always do that with ''trendy'' things...Now when heat is a bit down, i can watch


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I used to watch Merlin, but then it stopped and I hated the last episode too.

I stopped watching Doctor Who with the new writer but this series seems better so I might follow it.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Downton Abbey when it's on; news & local news; and I'm afraid we've got absolutely hooked on the teatime quiz show 'The Chase'. We just love it when the team outwits the Chasers and go home with thousands.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Ramako said:


> I used to watch Merlin, but then it stopped and I hated the last episode too.
> 
> I stopped watching Doctor Who with the new writer but this series seems better so I might follow it.


I just cant watch Dr Who now, it's got so silly.
Every episode the characters are in mortal danger of death or the end of the universe and yet they still crack childish jokes about the situation!


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

The Office, but from the 6th season it's been quite poor, especially during the last 8th and 9th seasons when it jut became too sterile, saturated and especially boring since the characters have exhausted themselves. 

I finished Arrested Development a week ago and it's a great show. Witty dialogue, interesting and quirky characters and positively over the top. It's a shame it was canceled during the third season, maybe it has something to with it being aired on Fox. :lol: Though the fourth season is coming next month, but as far as I understand it's independent from that network.

I am also waiting on Breaking Bad this summer which was a bit weaker during the last season, but it's still nonetheless a great show.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't watch a lot of TV/movies these days, not with the enticement of my piano!!

That said I've a couple of viewing projects up-coming:

Just received "The Universe" documentary series on Blu-Ray for my birthday. Astronomy and whatnot....not a previous interest of mine but my husband saw this previously before they removed it from netflix and raved about it. thought I'd expand my knowledge. 

And on a less serious note: my husband has collected over the past months all of the "Avengers" character movies. Other than Xmen and Batman, I'm not hugely into the comic book hero movies, but I do enjoy watching movies in the evening with him from time to time, so we'll work our way through these, it will take a few months as we don't watch movies more than 2-3 times per month.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Taggart & I own all the Star Trek dvds & regularly work our way through them - there, I've said it. Other dvds we've watched recently to take us down memory lane are the 1960s black & white version of The Forsyte Saga with Eric Porter & Nyree Dawn Porter as Soames & Irene. This was interesting because when it originally came out, I was on Soames' side, but seeing it again, having grown up & married, I could definitely see Irene's point of view. Taggart hadn't seen it the first time but he was on Irene's side too. Also, we bought the French children's TV serial, 'The Flashing Blade' - again, Taggart hadn't seen it, but I'd been mad on it when I watched it c. 1970. Set in 17th century France with a handsome hero, a haughty heroine, a wily cardinal and the villainous Don Alonso - oh wow! We watched every episode back to back until we'd seen it all!


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

presto said:


> I just cant watch Dr Who now, it's got so silly.
> Every episode the characters are in mortal danger of death or the end of the universe and yet they still crack childish jokes about the situation!


Yes I know what you mean - that's why I stopped watching it. It went downhill IMO after the first series of David Tennant. After the new writer took over (I say new writer because I don't mind Matt Smith, just the new story-lines) I rapidly switched off it. I think the newest episodes look more promising though, at least to follow if not be a fan of.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

_Last Exile_, a somewhat above average steampunk anime which I should probably get around to finishing at some point.

And that's basically it.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Pardon me while I go watch the latest episode of Revolution on Hulu Plus.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Seinfeld reruns on TBS.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Game of thrones was more interesting to watch when I hadn't read the books first....


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

This:


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Just finished DaVincis Demons, episode 3. It seems to be an alternate universe Davinci where he actually tries out his inventions, and they work. He also seems to have an eye for the ladies not the ladies, as was his wont in this universe. Very much along the lines of the alternate reality Spartacus. Both rather interesting if you can divorce yourself from real history.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Watch myself in a aged old comedy show when colour TV first came down under


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

_Sons of Anarchy_ season 5 DVDs were delivered today from Amazon so I'll be starting on that.

That show is among my favorite for good escapist fun.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

US Open tennis, and 17 year-old Victoria Duval beating 2011 US Open champ Samantha Stosur.

Athletes younger and younger can be seen in the top rungs of professional sports. 

Two days ago, 16 year-old amateur Lydia Ko beat the pros for her second consecutive Canadian Open golf title. Yes, last year she did it at age 15.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

The entire first season of *Game Of Thrones*, via *Netflix*; I'm also reading Book 3 of the cycle. Both are fantastic!


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm watching _The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_. Classic spaghetti Western.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I watched the latest episode of Dexter last night.

I must say that this final season has been somewhat of a letdown. Still watchable, but not terribly exciting. I've really enjoyed this series, but must agree that it is time to wrap it up.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I recorded The History of The Eagles on Showtime the other night and finally got around to watching it.

Pretty good as far as rock docs go. The usual sex, drugs, and rock and roll stuff. Don Henley was as smug as you would expect him to be. I felt a little bad for Randy Meisner not being included in any of the reunions. I guess the moral of that story is that if you are the bass player who doesn't really write very many of the songs and only sang lead on one hit, it might be best to keep your mouth shut and just cash the checks.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I've been working my way through Alfred's Hitchcock Presents on Hulu Plus. Episodes are of varying quality, but worthwhile.

In one closing segment, Hitch jokes about people who might be watching in the Year 2000.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Watching Breaking Bad, Full House, Happy Days, The Facts of Life, and just started watching Night Court Season 1 on DVD.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

'Staying On'....the dvd of an ITV Drama presentation that was transmitted around the same time as 'The Jewel in the Crown' by Paul Scott, who also wrote the book on which this film was based.









I purchased the disc (for _very_ little money from an Amazon seller) firstly because I have always enjoyed watching the recording I made of the programme & secondly because I am trying to secure copies of these video'd TV dramas before the Big Day arrives, when I chuck the bulky old tapes out for good! 
But after viewing the dvd I was left thinking that my original video recording provides better visuals...the dvd picture was drained of colour & detail....as such films, originally shot on smaller camera formats can often seem on a HD tv screen, methinks?

But I enjoyed the acting of Trevor Howard & Celia Johnson....being a fond admirer of 'Brief Encounter' I suppose I would do & accordingly I enjoy seeing the two 'characters' married, in one's imagination as t'were, rather than be parted 'forever' as they seemingly were in the David Lean film.

The action, such as it is... revolves around their characters...The Smalley's. They are two old-timers, staying-on in India after the country has gained it's independence & finding that probably they should've moved-on out & back to good old Blighty, as they are increasingly made to feel isolated...marooned in a hill-top town where they are being squeezed-out by the New breed of Landlords (in this case Mrs Buollobuoy ...Proprietor of Smith's Hotel, Pankot) who have no lingering respect or affection for their once mighty British Rulers. 
The acting performances are both very accurately-drawn & deeply touching, particularly Celia Johnson's portrayal, as she faces the frightening prospect of enduring the last part of her life, lonely, friendless & poor... in an alien land.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Inspired by JC's rain...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Just watched the BBC Clarissa from 1991 with Sean Bean and Saskia Wickham - absolutely excellent, enthralling dramatic and a very strong story.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, the ending strikes to your very soul. Pass the Kleenex!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I appreciate the recommendation, but having read the book (abridged, of course--I'm not crazy!) I'm not sure I'm up for it. That story is like a knife to the heart!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I've never read the book -  shameful thing for an English graduate to admit, but I did read Richardson's 'Pamela' & got bored, when I was twenty. I think it's a case where the film is more gripping. 'Clarissa', I believe, is or was the longest novel in English, at about a million words(?)!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> I've never read the book -  shameful thing for an English graduate to admit, but I did read Richardson's 'Pamela' & got bored, when I was twenty. I think it's a case where the film is more gripping. 'Clarissa', I believe, is or was the longest novel in English, at about a million words(?)!


Even the abridgment was repetitive!


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

My wife gifted me with the complete DVD set of The Sopranos, so I'll be working my way through that soon.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Nature documentaries on Wolves, Lions, Birds , and general nature, love these shows!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Generally, I don't watch anything, unless it is ballet or live opera. 

Making an exception, which I can be fairly prone to, there is a seemingly _excellent_ documentary that I need to find to time to watch.... It's on the (Mongolian) Huns.... So excited!! 

I think that it is also interesting not only because of the relations to other important historical events and figures, but also because, as a little bonus, I get to see whether or not Tchaik was partially Mongolian.... Yes, I know about the mingling of Russians and Mongolians during WWII, as well as long, long before the 19th century, but possibility??

Mind you, that's _not_ a hidden motive!!! :lol:


----------

